# Morto Bruno Arena dei Fichi D'India



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Il comico *Bruno Arena* è *morto *all'età di *65 anni*. Arena, che assieme a Max Cavallari formava il duo comico dei Fichi D'India, nel 2013 fu colpito da un'aneurisma dal quale non si è più ripreso completamente.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il comico *Bruno Arena* è *morto *all'età di *65 anni*. Arena, che assieme a Max Cavallari formava il duo comico dei Fichi D'India, nel 2013 fu colpito da un'aneurisma dal quale non si è più ripreso completamente.


Poverino.

R.I.P.


----------



## UDG (28 Settembre 2022)

R. I. P. Dispiace tantissimo


----------



## Giofa (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il comico *Bruno Arena* è *morto *all'età di *65 anni*. Arena, che assieme a Max Cavallari formava il duo comico dei Fichi D'India, nel 2013 fu colpito da un'aneurisma dal quale non si è più ripreso completamente.


Spiace molto. E complimenti a Max che a quanto sembra non l'ha mai abbandonato


----------



## Mika (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il comico *Bruno Arena* è *morto *all'età di *65 anni*. Arena, che assieme a Max Cavallari formava il duo comico dei Fichi D'India, nel 2013 fu colpito da un'aneurisma dal quale non si è più ripreso completamente.


RIP


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2022)

Mi dispiace molto.
La sua era una comicità naturale e sana.


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il comico *Bruno Arena* è *morto *all'età di *65 anni*. Arena, che assieme a Max Cavallari formava il duo comico dei Fichi D'India, nel 2013 fu colpito da un'aneurisma dal quale non si è più ripreso completamente.


RIP
Ho dei bei ricordi, da bambino a colorado mi facevano scoppiare dalle risate


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il comico *Bruno Arena* è *morto *all'età di *65 anni*. Arena, che assieme a Max Cavallari formava il duo comico dei Fichi D'India, nel 2013 fu colpito da un'aneurisma dal quale non si è più ripreso completamente.


dispiace, mi piaceva anche se non mi facevano molto ridere...


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Settembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Spiace molto. È complimenti a Max che a quanto sembra non l'ha mai abbandonato


Vero, su facebook postava spesso foto dei loro incontri


----------



## Raryof (28 Settembre 2022)

Lo ricordo in uno show nel 2012 ma non ricordo se fosse colorado o un'altra trasmissione a cui presero parte dopo aver lasciato colorado e mi rimase impresso anche nel 2013 quando venne colpito dall'aneurisma, davvero fortissimi e scemissimi, ricordo anche le risate che mi feci nei vari Natale sul Nilo e in India, film trash ma loro sempre sul pezzo e genuini, impattanti, una delle coppie comiche più riuscite e semplici del nostro panorama che per fortuna abbiamo avuto la possibilità di vivere e ricordare.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Settembre 2022)

RIP, mi spiace molto.
Ma al contempo sono felice abbia finito di soffrire, una persona brillante condannata al mutismo e alla sedia a rotelle, privata di buona parte dell'intelletto, è sempre una grande sofferenza


----------



## Raryof (28 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> RIP, mi spiace molto.
> Ma al contempo sono felice abbia finito di soffrire, una persona brillante condannata al mutismo e alla sedia a rotelle, privata di buona parte dell'intelletto, è sempre una grande sofferenza


Sì l'ho pensato anch'io al tempo, quando ti becchi una roba del genere poi non ritorni più indietro, deve aver passato 9 anni davvero male, lì per lì chi ti sta vicino vorrebbe riprenderti ma il 99% delle volte è meglio partire subito e lasciare come testamento 15 anni di risate piuttosto che 9 anni da infermo senza via d'uscita.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Settembre 2022)

R.i.p.


----------



## mil77 (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il comico *Bruno Arena* è *morto *all'età di *65 anni*. Arena, che assieme a Max Cavallari formava il duo comico dei Fichi D'India, nel 2013 fu colpito da un'aneurisma dal quale non si è più ripreso completamente.


È stato x anni mio allenatore a basket. Grande persona. Ciao Bruno


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Settembre 2022)

Mi spiace tantissimo, mi sono sempre fatto un sacco di risate guardandoli


----------



## chicagousait (28 Settembre 2022)

Dispiace. Almeno ha smesso di soffrire


----------



## smallball (28 Settembre 2022)

Che riposi in pace


----------



## __king george__ (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il comico *Bruno Arena* è *morto *all'età di *65 anni*. Arena, che assieme a Max Cavallari formava il duo comico dei Fichi D'India, nel 2013 fu colpito da un'aneurisma dal quale non si è più ripreso completamente.


rip

anche se il vero miracolo è che non sia morto nel 2013..l'aneurisma non lascia scampo in genere

l'ha avuto mio padre..scoperto per puro caso dopo controlli per tutt'altri motivi..alla domanda se non si fosse operato e fosse "scoppiato" quanto tempo avrebbe avuto per salvarsi il medico rispose "probabilmente nemmeno se fosse qui in ospedale in quel momento ci sarebbe nulla da fare"


----------



## mil77 (28 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace molto.
> *La sua era una comicità naturale e sana*.


Verissimo era proprio così anche di persona....sul palco non recitava, si comportava come nella vita di tutti i giorni...poi ha incontrato l'anima gemella artistica, Max...non so chi era più pazzo dei due


----------

